# كيفية صناعة ورنيش الاحذية



## yehia1 (26 فبراير 2006)

السلام عليكم

​

ارجو من اخوانى الاعضاء الكرام فى المنتدى مساعدتى فى الطريقة التى يصنع بها الورنيش او الملمع ( البوهيه ) للاحذية الجلدية و المواد التى يتكون منها وطريقة خلطها و تصنيعها و كذلك طريقة تصنيع الورنيش ( السائل ) و المواد الحافظة التى توضع به..​ 
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## power37 (18 فبراير 2009)

yehia1 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> ​
> 
> ...


----------



## شريف بحر (21 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكمممممممممممممممممممممممممم


----------



## ابومعاذ2020 (17 مارس 2009)

:73::73::73:ارجو الرد فى نفس الموضوع


----------



## abue tycer (19 مارس 2009)

يمكن الاطلاع على الموقع التالي
www.absoluteastronomy.com /topics/shoe_polish​


----------



## نادروابنه (17 نوفمبر 2009)

أرجو بشدة افادتى فى تصنيع الورنيش ( الكريم ) وأيضا الورنيش السائل وأماكن المواد الخام وكيفية التصنيع بالتفصيل. وذلك للتجارة


----------



## ask840 (30 يناير 2010)

انا لم افهم شئ


----------



## awnyfayek (14 فبراير 2010)

شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## shmoty` (28 مارس 2010)

اين الموضوع


----------



## shmoty` (28 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم

​


ارجو من اخوانى الاعضاء الكرام فى المنتدى مساعدتى فى الطريقة التى يصنع بها الورنيش او الملمع ( البوهيه ) للاحذية الجلدية و المواد التى يتكون منها وطريقة خلطها و تصنيعها و كذلك طريقة تصنيع الورنيش ( السائل ) و المواد الحافظة التى توضع به..​
وجزاكم الله خيرا

وشكرا


----------



## محمد هشام السيد (18 يونيو 2010)

الاخ الكريم السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة يتم تصنيع ورنيش الاحذيةالمعباء فى عبوات صفيح بنوعين من الشموع اما شموع صناعية اوطبيعية والفرق بينهم فى المقدرة على تحمل اختلاف درجة الحرارة بين الصيف والشتاء او ان تقوم بالتصنيع بنفس الخامة ولكن تغير النسب فى الصيف والشتاء 
الطريقة بالشموع الطبيعية كالتالى:
شمع برافين _شمع كرنوبا (وهو شمع طبيعى يستورد من البرازيل ) _ شمع برافين صلب _شمع مونتان _مذيب الاسم التجارى لة سولام _ صبغة بدرة _صبغة سائلة 
يتم خلط الشموع معا ووضعها على النار حتى الانصهار عند درجة حرارة لاتزيد عن 110درجة مئوية ثم تبعد عن النار ويضاف اليها المذيب تدريجيا مع التقليب المستمر ثم يضاف اليها الصبغة مع التقليب ثم تصب فى العبوات حسب الحجم المطلوب فى درجة حرارة لاتقل عن 65 درجة مئوية. وتترك حتى تبرد .


----------



## Dr\gamalelden (18 يوليو 2010)

ممكن الاجابة بسرعة


----------



## ابو يوسف (18 يوليو 2010)

نتمنى الاجابه على كيفيه تصنيع الورنيش السائل بسرعه لو سمحتوا


----------



## محمد هشام السيد (18 يوليو 2010)

طريقة عمل الورنيش السائل:
1-يتم تحضير المركب رقم 1 كالتالى: 5.6جزء من شمع ال ksl 
7.5 جزء من شمع ال ped 
2.5 جزء من emulsifir
0.5 جزء من لانولين
0.6 جزء من( deae (diethanol amine
83.3 جزء ماء عند درجة حرارة 100 م
الطريقة : 1- يتم صهر الثلاث شموع الاولى معا عند درجة حرارة 125 م ثم يضاف الية الرابع والخامس مع التقليب 
2- يضاف هذا الخليط الى الماء الساخن بالتدريج مع التقليب المستمر 
3- يتم تبريد المخلوط المتكون بسرعة الى درجة حرارة الغرفة ويسمى هذا المركب بال wax emulsion 

2- يتم عمل التركيبة التالية :
3 جزء صبغة تزوب فى الماء
27 جزء ماء 
10جزء كحول ايزوبروبانول 
1 جزء ترايبيوتكسي فوسفات
50جزء من المركب رقم 1 wax emulsion
8 جزء موفليت 46%
1جزء لكويت 1%
يتم خلط المركب حسب الترتيب السابق فى درجة حرارة الغرفة مع التقليب المستمر لمدة 30 دقيقة وبذلك نكون حصلنا على الورنيش السائل حسب اللون المراد


----------



## noooor.shams (29 سبتمبر 2010)

أرجو بشدة افادتى فى تصنيع الورنيش ( الكريم ) وأيضا الورنيش السائل وأماكن المواد الخام وكيفية التصنيع بالتفصيل. وذلك للتجارة


----------



## noooor.shams (29 سبتمبر 2010)

ارجو من اخوانى الاعضاء الكرام فى المنتدى مساعدتى فى الطريقة التى يصنع بها الورنيش او الملمع ( البوهيه ) للاحذية الجلدية و المواد التى يتكون منها وطريقة خلطها و تصنيعها و كذلك طريقة تصنيع الورنيش ( السائل ) و المواد الحافظة التى توضع به..

وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## noooor.shams (29 سبتمبر 2010)

كيفية صناعة الصابون مع الشكر


----------



## noooor.shams (6 أكتوبر 2010)

أرجو بشدة افادتى فى تصنيع الورنيش ( الكريم ) وأيضا الورنيش السائل وأماكن المواد الخام وكيفية التصنيع بالتفصيل. وذلك للتجارة


----------



## احمد هلطم (10 أكتوبر 2010)

محمد هشام السيد قال:


> طريقة عمل الورنيش السائل:
> 1-يتم تحضير المركب رقم 1 كالتالى: 5.6جزء من شمع ال ksl
> 7.5 جزء من شمع ال ped
> 2.5 جزء من emulsifir
> ...


 

الاخ محمد هاشم السيد 

من اين نحصل على هذة المواد ؟؟؟

وهل هذة الاسماء المتداولة بها فى المحلات ؟؟

أرجو الرد .........

السلام عليكم


----------



## احمد هلطم (16 أكتوبر 2010)

الاخ محمد هاشم السيد 

أرجو الرد


----------



## mhmad1981 (16 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرررررررررررا


----------



## مجدى محمد احمد (22 يناير 2012)

:63:الاخوة الافاضل بالمنتدى يوجد ورنيش كريم ابيض يستخدم لجميع الاحذية وخاصة بالفنادق هل ممكن الخلطة والتركيبة بتاعته لو امكن مع الشكر


----------



## محمد هشام السيد (4 مايو 2012)

احمد هلطم قال:


> الاخ محمد هاشم السيد
> 
> أرجو الرد



الاخ الكريم احمد هلطم اسف على عدم الرد طوال هذة الفترة لانشغالى بالعمل فى مجال غير ورنيش الاحذية تلك الفترة هذة المواد تشترى من شركة تسمى كلارينت مصر


----------



## مسوقاتى جديد (16 سبتمبر 2012)

اين توجد الشركة فى مصر


----------

